# Steel Ammo Sizes?



## Moose (May 21, 2015)

I've been shooting 1/4" steel lately and it does the job, but I'm wondering if ammo of other diameters tend to be more effective when dispatching pests. My main slingshot has a stiff tube band,and I only shoot through the fork with it. Will this affect which kind of ammo works best?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

1/4" steel is so small, it probably is OK for grasshoppers and large bees ;- )

Seriously, depending on what you are hunting, many use 7/16" or 5/8" marbles (86grs) as a bare minimum, many use 1/2" steel (130grs) for general hunting.

You want weight and you must match your power supply to ammo .... you very much need to read up on ammo band/ tube compatibility.

Shooting a store bought Daisy, Barnett, or Trumark with factory tubes and 1/4' ammo is a WAY WAY overkill, you are leaving LOTS of energy on the table and each shot is causing lots of wear and tear on your tubes - you will get lots more speed using smaller tubes at less pull weight for sure..

You are a newbie on this forum, so be sure to read up on what is legal and what is not legal to hunt in your area. getting caught with a SS in a non friendly SS area can wind you up in a bunch of trouble !

There is a hunting reg section and another section that others tell what they are using to hunt with on this forum ... both good reads.

As an example, I went out today and although I shot nothing (par for the course) I was going after starlings, using 7/16" steel and 5/8" marbles going out at about 230+fps at my draw. I also had some 1/2" steel (130grs) going out at about 210+fps for ground squirrels if I so happen to come upon one.

Don't get hung up on speed, it is important, but weight of ammo, moving at a respectable speed is more so ! Most of my slings are set up to shoot 184gr to 314 gr ammo and use some pretty heavy tubes for that purpose .... but in truth, that weight is overkill for daily hunting of animals the size of Pigeon, Squirrel, Rabbit, Crow and the like.

Read everything you can by the guys that are serious hunters, and there are quite a few very, very good ones on this forum. Also don't be afraid to ask them questions, everybody is happy to help.

wll


----------



## Moose (May 21, 2015)

wll said:


> 1/4" steel is so small, it probably is OK for grasshoppers and large bees ;- )
> 
> Seriously, depending on what you are hunting, many use 7/16" or 5/8" marbles (86grs) as a bare minimum, many use 1/2" steel (130grs) for general hunting.
> 
> ...


I already have some 5/8" marbles, so I'll try those out for the time being. I'll also be sure to pick up some 1/2" steel, as that sounds like the kind of ammo I'm looking for. Would you recommend steel ammo or 5/8" marbles for hunting?

I was already considering starting a custom slingshot build, so I'll have to read up on everything I can regarding tubes & bands then. Right now the bands on most of my slingshots are satisfactory, but I definitely want to upgrade soon.

I already read up on the hunting regulations in my area during my time lurking on the forum, but thank you for the heads up 

Due to my interest in airgun hunting, I have a comprehensive understanding of the physics involved in shooting, and how heavier ammunition (within a certain margin) generally carries energy more effectively than lighter ammunition traveling at a higher velocity. What I was unaware of when applying this concept to slingshots, was if using heavier ammo with my setup would negatively affect accuracy and become unwieldy. I will be using more substantial ammunition now knowing that this isn't the case.

Thank you for all of the advice!!!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Moose,

1/2" steel weighs in at about 130grs and 5/8" marbles and 7/16" steel come in at about 86grs.

I wish i could answer you correctly as the are lots of guys that hunt pigeons and such with 5/8" marbles, but they are very good shots and almost all their hits are head shots, some like smaller size ammo for birds as they say it penetrates the feathers better... they know better than me ;- ).

I'm a heavy ammo guy as long as I can get a good trajectory out to about 35yds.

Keep an eye out in the hunting section for they guys that are always on there and get the game .... Ghost is a very fine hunter and really knows his stuff, he is just one of many that are much, much, much better than me for sure as they have hunting areas much more conducive to slingshot hunting than I do and are just good shooters.

Take care,

wll


----------



## Moose (May 21, 2015)

I think it'll be best for me to just experiment with all of the ammo you've mentioned and see what suits me best.

I'll also be sure to check out the hunting section of the forum and do my homework, I really do have a lot to learn!

Thank you again for the advice!!


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

some one did a speed /power test and recons that 9mm or 9.5mm is optimum


----------

